# Galaxy note



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

Is the galaxy note 2 coming to Verizon? I was at a Verizon store and they said they weren't getting it but T-Mobile will have it... I read i t was coming to Verizon to.. what's the deal?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The_Skul (Sep 8, 2012)

xsLoWeDx said:


> Is the galaxy note 2 coming to Verizon? I was at a Verizon store and they said they weren't getting it but T-Mobile will have it... I read i t was coming to Verizon to.. what's the deal?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 It's been announced for all carriers man! Androidcentral.com, Androidcommunity.com and phandroid.com have shown this already!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

or here on RootzWiki! http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/article...n-the-us-all-major-carriers-in-november-r1132


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah don't put much stock in anything they say at Verizon. They told me back before the SG3 was released that they weren't getting it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanx for the link... and that's good to know I shouldn't listen to Verizon.. thought I was gunna have to switch to sprint... has anybody seen the lg intuition? Cool phone

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

